# They Drew First Blood



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

While driving to work this morning, I spotted a house in my neighborhood that already has Halloween decorations up. I consider this a direct challenge and I must respond in kind.

In fact I told Wifeypoo this morning I was planning to set up the front yard graveyard this weekend. _*But I will not go gentle into that good night!*_ It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

But it's not October yet!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> But it's not October yet!:googly:


That's okay. I noticed last night that my boy's school cafeteria was plastered with "Happy Halloween" all over the walls.

Let the spirit motivate as it will.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you're not taking the challenge lying down. :zombie:



RoxyBlue said:


> But it's not October yet!:googly:


It will be October this weekend though.  I'll be digging out our indoor decorations this weekend. :googly:


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Thursday it all comes out of the shed to be sorted into what goes up first on Friday!


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Someone in my neighborhood has a gigantic cemetery set up with fencing in the front yard and a big witch scene set up in the back yard. Jerks. I'm the Halloween house and you can't take that title away from me.

So help me if he gets his hearse up before I put out scarecrow one in my pre-season display...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahahaha. i beat you alll to it! my lights went up last week! mwahahahahahaha


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

There is a guy down the street from my fire station that has had stuff up since late August. He's a bit of a loony though. He puts up over 1000 of those 70's style christmas lawn ornaments every year too.


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

Our graveyard has been up for two weeks now! And the main haunt in our backyard has been started for a while now! Early start equals for a better haunt!


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> While driving to work this morning, I spotted a house in my neighborhood that already has Halloween decorations up. I consider this a direct challenge and I must respond in kind.


I said the same thing to my wife. They older guy around the corner has a string of orange lights on his porch. Game on, old man!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Go for it Warrant! The gloves are off!
MotelSixx has his stuff up already (sorry Dave for stealing your thunder but I know your computer crashed and you can't post! Bwahahahaha!!!!
Our inside stuff is up and we're starting on the outside this week. I'm seeing quite a few outdoor decorations up already. "It's time!"


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL, it may not SEEM like Halloween yet, but go for it! We go live at the Trail of Terror this weekend, so wish us look - this is our fifth year!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Not too exciting, still a little shabby, no tombstones, I put the fence up this evening.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I side with the too early crowd. Not that I'll find many on here. What's the fun for kids if you start putting Halloween stuff up in Aug and Sept? By the time Halloween comes around, it's boring. Scarecrows, pumpkins, haystacks, and fall items...sure. Graveyard fences...maybe. But outdoor residential scary decorating? Not for me. Season begins October 1. Earlier than that and your just another boring dude with a chainsaw.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> I side with the too early crowd. Not that I'll find many on here. What's the fun for kids if you start putting Halloween stuff up in Aug and Sept? By the time Halloween comes around, it's boring. Scarecrows, pumpkins, haystacks, and fall items...sure. Graveyard fences...maybe. But outdoor residential scary decorating? Not for me. Season begins October 1. Earlier than that and your just another boring dude with a chainsaw.


I think that's the first time I've ever seen "boring" and "chainsaw" in the same sentence, lol.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, you go for it W2! Get everyone into the spirit. It's like a sneek preview of what's to come.


----------



## katshead42 (Jul 30, 2010)

paulcav151 said:


> I said the same thing to my wife. They older guy around the corner has a string of orange lights on his porch. Game on, old man!


Poor guy doesn't even see this coming does he?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

While waiting for my daughter to get out of class the other day, a mom said she always did her morning walk past my house to see what new items I had out. Still, I would save the big items for just a few days before Halloween. And they still didn't know what deviltry I was doing in the backyard.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The old man down the street from me usually beats me to set up by a week or so, but I had to put up my mausoleum a couple of weeks ago to make room in the storage building for a couple of new props. Once that went up, I started thinking I needed to put up other things.


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

I admit I started last week. We have already finished the foyer, most of the banquet hall and part of the lounge for our clubhouse event. I try to get as many of those "open" rooms decorated so residents can see it when the come to pay their rent. It is so funny because some come back daily just to see what has changed or been added. This weekend we start sealing off the billiard room where we build our main haunted house. I think we have close to 30 plywood walls going up this year. The kids carnival room (Egyptian tomb themed) starts 1 week before our party and we do all outside stuff the day of.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looking good......


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love you crazy Halloween people! Three blocks down from my house there is a house covered with cobwebs and five very large black spiders. I have been waiting for my cornstalks to dry out because we have had huge amounts of rain and everything is soggy. I may have to bite the bullet and get wet if it keeps up because my goal is always to be decorated by October 1st and so far I am failing. Come on sun, dry out my yard!:jol:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Every year I set a date to have everything set up by.... and every year we are late. So this year, I set the goal for the last week in September, and that managed to get us to today, October 3rd with fence lining our entire front yard, 4 columns, the Manor sign and a countdown sign. (Oops, the countdown sign did actually make it out at 45 days til)

Maybe by 2015 I will have figured out how to set a goal, and make sure we are on time for it. Thinking next year I should make it July 15th.... HAHAHA.


----------

